# Did the Dwarfs (Dwarves) ever retake Moria?



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

I seem to have forgotten, but did Moria ever return to the Dwarfs command? Or did the ORCs and Balrog keep them from ever returning?

I have not read any appendix that tells of the Dwarves history after LOTR.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Merry _
> *I seem to have forgotten, but did Moria ever return to the Dwarfs command? Or did the ORCs and Balrog keep them from ever returning?
> 
> I have not read any appendix that tells of the Dwarves history after LOTR. *



I do not recall that there was an answer to this question in LotR... my answer would tend toward 'no'.


----------



## Gothmog (Dec 7, 2001)

I do not think that it is said if the Dwarves regain Kahazad-dum but after the war of the Ring there was no Balrog and so the dwarves would have certainlly tried to do so. Against Orcs I feel that they would have had a good chance of doing so after all Gandalf said in the Chamber of Mazarbul:


> So ended the attempt to retake Moria! It was valiant but foolish. The time is not come yet.


So it would seem that Gandalf thought that the dwarves would be able to take back Moria later.


----------



## Cian (Dec 7, 2001)

Sam G. mentions Moria in his notes (in the epilogue ending dropped from LotR):



> "_Moria:_ I have heard no news. Maybe the foretelling about Durin is not for our time. Dark places still need a lot of cleaning up. I guess it will take a lot of trouble and daring deeds yet to root out the evil creatures from the halls of Moria. For there are certainly plenty of Orcs left in such places. It is not likely that we shall ever get quite rid of them."


----------



## King-Under-Mt. (Dec 13, 2001)

I think that if Thorin Helmstone(or Stonehelm???I don't remember)the III and Bard the II beat the armies of Mordor after the ring destroyed, they probably took Kahazad-Dum back.
I hope so        ^_^ ^_* *_^ *_*


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Apr 16, 2002)

> After the fall of Suaron, Gimli brought south a part of the Dwarf-folk from Erobar and became the Lord of the Glittering Caves. He and his people did great works in Gondor and Rohan. For Minas Tirrith they forged gates of mithril and steel to replace those broken by the Witch-king.



The key here is the _mithril_ used to forge the gates. There are only three places where mithril is found. They are Khazad-dûm, Númenor, and Aman. Only one of these is accessible to the Dwarves. Thus, Moria had to have been reclaimed by the Dwarves.


----------

